# الى كل بنت عندها مشكلة - ادخلى هنا مع جوجو((نجم المنتدى))



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

عندك مشكلة - عندك ملل -  فى كلام جواكى مش عارفة تقوليه - فى جرج مش عارفة تداواية- فيه قصة حب وخايفة منها - أى مشكلة وانا هرد عليها ونحلها مع بعض


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (26 سبتمبر 2013)

بصراحة الفكرة حلوه اوى
اكيد هشارك


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

فكرة حلوة يا جوجو 
مشكلتي مع النت بصفة عامة 
بس مالهاش حل 
ربنا يفرح قلبك يا نجم


----------



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

بنت الانبا انطونيوس قال:


> بصراحة الفكرة حلوه اوى
> اكيد هشارك


 ميرسى على مشاركتك معايا يالا اعرضة مشكلتك


----------



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا عارف مشكلتك ياميرا بصى مش كل اللى عالنت كويس بس مش كلو بردو وخش انا واحد صاحبى مجوز من النت والحمد لله عايش كويس وزى الفل بصى خدى نصيتى مش اى حاجة تكسرنا مش من اول تجربة نقع نتعلم ونخلى بالنا المرة الجاية احسبيها بعقلك قبل قلبك  ............ربنا معاكى*


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> *انا عارف مشكلتك ياميرا بصى مش كل اللى عالنت كويس بس مش كلو بردو وخش انا واحد صاحبى مجوز من النت والحمد لله عايش كويس وزى الفل بصى خدى نصيتى مش اى حاجة تكسرنا مش من اول تجربة نقع نتعلم ونخلى بالنا المرة الجاية احسبيها بعقلك قبل قلبك ............ربنا معاكى*


 طب لو التعامل مع الناس ع النت بصفة عامة
دول نتعامل معاهم ازاي بقى 
انا لما بحاول اتعامل معاهم عادي زي الناس اللي برة مبينفعش
اعاملهم ازاي بقى ؟


----------



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

بصى ربنا مدينا نعمة اسمها  ((((( الاحساس))))) قلبك هيقولك دة كويس ودة مش كويس ودايما فكرى لما تكونى بتتعاملى مع حد اعرفيه من تصرفاتة ولو عمل اى حاجة فكرى هو عاملها كدة ليه ؟؟؟؟ يعنى لو حبيبتى حد ولاقيته مرة اتنرفز عليكى اساليه ليه ..........لو حد اول مرة تتعاملى معاة خوينه لحد مايثبت العكس فاهمة حرصى اوووووووووى الايام ديه


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> بصى ربنا مدينا نعمة اسمها ((((( الاحساس))))) قلبك هيقولك دة كويس ودة مش كويس ودايما فكرى لما تكونى بتتعاملى مع حد اعرفيه من تصرفاتة ولو عمل اى حاجة فكرى هو عاملها كدة ليه ؟؟؟؟ يعنى لو حبيبتى حد ولاقيته مرة اتنرفز عليكى اساليه ليه ..........لو حد اول مرة تتعاملى معاة خوينه لحد مايثبت العكس فاهمة حرصى اوووووووووى الايام ديه


 ماهو انت ممكن تبقى بتتعامل مع حد ببساطة و بنية سليمة بس هو واخد منك موقف عدائي مهما تصالح فيه مش نافع
و ممكن يبقى فيه حد بيتصرف تصرفات غريبة اوي انت مش فاهمها و لا قادر تفسرها
و ممكن حاجات كتير اوي غريبة ما بتحصلش غير ع النت و بس
حاجات عمرك ما هتفهمها لان اللي قدامك مش صريح اصلا 
يعني حتى لو سألته مش هيجاوبك


----------



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انتىى شوفتيه ؟؟؟؟  ولا لا الللى عالنت ؟؟؟؟


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> انتىى شوفتيه ؟؟؟؟ ولا لا الللى عالنت ؟؟؟؟


 لا ع النت
و بعدين لما يبقى حد ع النت كدة اومال ف الحقيقة يبقى ايه
بص انا رايحة انتحر احسن
سلام :giveup:


----------



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*يبقى انت متعرفهوش لما تشوفيه احكمى عليه لو مش داخل دماغك اساسا يبقى ابعدى عنو اصلا وخلصى نفسك تادنيا عمرها ما تقف على حد ابدااااااااااااا*


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> *يبقى انت متعرفهوش لما تشوفيه احكمى عليه لو مش داخل دماغك اساسا يبقى ابعدى عنو اصلا وخلصى نفسك تادنيا عمرها ما تقف على حد ابدااااااااااااا*


 طب لو حد داخل بأكتر من عضوية تتعامل معاه ازاي ؟
يعني تعامله بكل عضوية على انه شخص مختلف
و لا تعامله بكل العضويات على انه شخص واحد


----------



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*وليه يعمل كدة.؟؟؟؟*


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> *وليه يعمل كدة.؟؟؟؟*


 ماهو دة اللي انا مش فاهمااااه
يمكن عنده انفصام ؟؟
يمكن عاوز يخدع الناس ؟؟
يمكن حاجات كتير 
معرفش بجد
بس عاوزة اعرف


----------



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*مايمكن عايز يختبرك يشوفك هتتكلمى مع الناس ازاى مفكرتيش فى دية ليه يمكن شخصيه شكاكة ممكن كل شىء وارد *
*انا شاب اقدر اقولك النهاردة فى الايام اللى انتى فيها مفيش حد يثق فى حد بسهوله مش سهل تلاقى شاب كويس ولا سهل يلاقى بنت كزيسة ايام صعبة *


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> *مايمكن عايز يختبرك يشوفك هتتكلمى مع الناس ازاى مفكرتيش فى دية ليه يمكن شخصيه شكاكة ممكن كل شىء وارد *
> *انا شاب اقدر اقولك النهاردة فى الايام اللى انتى فيها مفيش حد يثق فى حد بسهوله مش سهل تلاقى شاب كويس ولا سهل يلاقى بنت كزيسة ايام صعبة *


 يختبرني انا ؟؟
ممكن بردو
بس هو كدة هيشلني مش هيختبرني 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




و يختبرني ليه 
و مش بالطريقة دي ابدا ابدا
اة فعلا مش سهل تلاقي حد كويس في الزمن دة


----------



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*اعذريه واستنى  عليه لو بتحبيه يمكن نيتو خير مين عارف*


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2013)




----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> *اعذريه واستنى عليه لو بتحبيه يمكن نيتو خير مين عارف*


 نيته خير ازاي بقى ؟
و استنى اكتر من كدة
اجيب صبر منين
خلقي ضييييييييق :bud:


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


>


 ماهو يا سمير لا بعقلي نافع و لا بعيني نافع و لا بقلبي نافع
العمل ايه بقى ؟


----------



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*لو خلقك ضيق يبقى منصحكيش تحبى ولا تتجوزى الايام دى عايزة الصبر مش هينفع لازم تكونى عندك صبر لابعد الحدود ابونا عبد المسيح المقارى بركته معانا جميعا قال الايام ديه الحيرة فيها كتير وايام صعبة اوىىىى*


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ماهو يا سمير لا بعقلي نافع و لا بعيني نافع و لا بقلبي نافع
> العمل ايه بقى ؟


*بصى هيريحك خالص لو شخص على النت
اسئلى عنة اصداقائة اللى عندو وهماهعرفوكى
لوقالولك عيوب فية كتير ابعدى عنة جايز
يكون نيتو وحشة 
والعكس برضو لومعرفة شخصية مثلا فى الكنيسة
لو لقتى شاب اعرفى كل شى عنة من خلال اصحابة 
سؤ اولاد او بنات وبكدا هترتاحى وهتعرفى 
سعتها  اذا كان سيئ السمعة او جيدا السمعة 
وسعتها هتعرفى تحكمى بعقلك*


----------



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*قوللى يارب وصلى وخليه يختارلك اسمعى كلامى ((((لاتتكلوا على الرؤساء ولا بنى البشر ))) *
*(((طوبى لمن اله يعقوب معينه واتكاله على الرب الهه))*


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> *لو خلقك ضيق يبقى منصحكيش تحبى ولا تتجوزى الايام دى عايزة الصبر مش هينفع لازم تكونى عندك صبر لابعد الحدود ابونا عبد المسيح المقارى بركته معانا جميعا قال الايام ديه الحيرة فيها كتير وايام صعبة اوىىىى*


 لا انت بتهزر بجد !!
يعني لما واحد يدخل باسم بنت و يبقى هو ولد
مفروض انا اعصابي تبقى تلاجة و ولا تفرق معايا ؟
يعني انا اعنس عشان حد متعدد الشخصيات ؟؟
لا على فكرة دة شخص مخادع و مفيش حاجة اسمها بيختبرني
يختبرني يقوم يغير شخصيته ؟
يختبرني يقوم يدخل باسم بنت ؟
و مفروض انا استحمل كل دة كمان 
و معرفش نيته كمان
يعني جايز و احتمال كبير تكون نيته شريرة و احتمال ضئيل تكون نيته صافية
لا ممكن توضح اكتر لو سمحت


----------



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*اريحك مش مرتحالوو  ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا مرتحالو ؟؟؟*


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *بصى هيريحك خالص لو شخص على النت*
> *اسئلى عنة اصداقائة اللى عندو وهماهعرفوكى*
> *لوقالولك عيوب فية كتير ابعدى عنة جايز*
> *يكون نيتو وحشة *
> ...


 لو على النت يبقى مفيش لزوم اسأل الناس اللي ضايفهم عنده
لانهم اكيد هما كمان ميعرفهوش و ما شافوهوش
لكن لو في الحقيقة اة ممكن اسأل اصحابه


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> *اريحك مش مرتحالوو ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا مرتحالو ؟؟؟*


 لا مش مرتاحاله


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا انت بتهزر بجد !!
> يعني لما واحد يدخل باسم بنت و يبقى هو ولد
> مفروض انا اعصابي تبقى تلاجة و ولا تفرق معايا ؟
> يعني انا اعنس عشان حد متعدد الشخصيات ؟؟
> ...


*اممممممممم بصى انا فاهم مشكلتلك دى كويس
لوعلى الفيس ومتعدد الشخصيات يبقى تمام
بيبقى شخص نواياة شريرة 
جداااااااااااا
وربنا يبعدك عنهم الناس دى
ثانيا يا اختى الحياة مش هتقف على شخص
واحد الحياةمستمرة طالما كشفتى شخص متعدد
الشخصيات زى ما بتقولى لو على معرفة شخصية 
صلتى حد كبير يبعدو عنك 
لوعلى النت ولقتى شخص متعدد تجنبى الحديث معاة*


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لو على النت يبقى مفيش لزوم اسأل الناس اللي ضايفهم عنده
> لانهم اكيد هما كمان ميعرفهوش و ما شافوهوش
> لكن لو في الحقيقة اة ممكن اسأل اصحابه


*مش ضرورى الناس تعرفو يكفى انةالناس كتير مثلا تعرفة على النت باسم واحد او بمعنى اصح عارفين اسلوبة  فى الكلام
وبكدا سهل ينكشف لو متعدد الشخصيات بنسبالك*


----------



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*انتهت القصة يبقى الكلام مالوش لزمة ابعدى عنو وشيليه من دماغك خالص الدنيا مش هتقف على حد *


----------



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*انسى الموضوع دة خالص سيبى ربنا يبعتلك ابن الحلال *


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب ماهو دة الكلام اللي انا بقوله من الاول
شخص شرير مخادع
مش تقول انه انا فاهمة غلط و بتسرع في الحكم على الناس
و كمان انا ماينفعش اشوف الخداع و اسكت و يبقى عندي صبر
انا مش بحب الخداع دة بكرهه اوي اصلا


----------



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياستى انا مقصدش انا حاولت احللك المشكلة بس اثناء ما بتتكلملى لقيها متعقدة فقلت لا مش هتنفع كدة المهم اقفلى الصفخة دية *


----------



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*خالص صلى بجد لربنا اوىىىىىىىىىىى وروحى اتناولى *


*(( طوبى لمن اله يعقوب معينه)))*


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> طيب ماهو دة الكلام اللي انا بقوله من الاول
> شخص شرير مخادع
> مش تقول انه انا فاهمة غلط و بتسرع في الحكم على الناس
> و كمان انا ماينفعش اشوف الخداع و اسكت و يبقى عندي صبر
> انا مش بحب الخداع دة بكرهه اوي اصلا


*لو متاكد وعندك مليون دليل انةخداع يبقى خلاص ابعدى عنة 
وعشان كدا بقول بلاش نتسرع فى الحكم على الناس بدون معرفتهم جيدا سؤ على النت اوعلى الحقيقة  *وربنا معاكى *ويفرح قلبك ويبعتلك النصيب الصالح*


نجم المنتدى قال:


> *ياستى انا مقصدش انا حاولت احللك المشكلة بس اثناء ما بتتكلملى لقيها متعقدة فقلت لا مش هتنفع كدة المهم اقفلى الصفخة دية *


*على رايك برضو يا استاذى الغالى بى امانة*


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *لو متاكد وعندك مليون دليل انةخداع يبقى خلاص ابعدى عنة *
> *وعشان كدا بقول بلاش نتسرع فى الحكم على الناس بدون معرفتهم جيدا سؤ على النت اوعلى الحقيقة *وربنا معاكى *ويفرح قلبك ويبعتلك النصيب الصالح*
> 
> *على رايك برضو يا استاذى الغالى بى امانة*


 اصل هيبقى ايه غير خداع
انت شايف ان له اسم تاني ؟


> *خالص صلى بجد لربنا اوىىىىىىىىىىى وروحى اتناولى *
> 
> 
> *(( طوبى لمن اله يعقوب معينه)))*


صدقني من غير اله يعقوب كان زماننا هلكنا من زمان
نشكر ربنا على كل شئ


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> اصل هيبقى ايه غير خداع
> انت شايف ان له اسم تاني ؟
> 
> صدقني من غير اله يعقوب كان زماننا هلكنا من زمان
> نشكر ربنا على كل شئ


*طالما عرفتى انة مخادع خلاص ابعدى عنة 
وكبر دماغك منة طالما على النت 
وربنا يرحمنا من الناس دى بجد
لانهم خصوص لو بيعرفو فى الهكر والفيروسات
فربنا يرحمنا بجد اما لو كان فى الحقيقة
خلاص صلتى حد كبير بثقى فية بعدوعنك
ان شالله يكون اب كاهن يقف جنبك*


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *طالما عرفتى انة مخادع خلاص ابعدى عنة *
> *وكبر دماغك منة طالما على النت *
> *وربنا يرحمنا من الناس دى بجد*
> *لانهم خصوص لو بيعرفو فى الهكر والفيروسات*
> ...


يعرفوا في كل حاجة
هكر و فيروسات و قتل و سرقة و خداع و كدب و تزييف و كله


----------



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*سيبك انسيه يا ميرا وفكرى فى اللى جاى اوعى تبصى وراكى *


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يعرفوا في كل حاجة
> هكر و فيروسات و قتل و سرقة و خداع و كدب و تزييف و كله


*سيبى الموضوع فى ايد ربنا صلى واتمسكى بربنا
مفيش احن من بابا يسوع يخلصك من كل اتعابك
تعالو اليا يا جميع المتبعين وثقلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم
هكذا قال رب المجد يسوع المسيح*


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> *سيبك انسيه يا ميرا وفكرى فى اللى جاى اوعى تبصى وراكى *


 صح الكلام
و ربنا يهديه و يصلح حاله
مع اني اشك انه ممكن يتغير و يتصلح حاله


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> *سيبك انسيه يا ميرا وفكرى فى اللى جاى اوعى تبصى وراكى *


*من وضع يدة على المحراث لا ينظر الى الوراء*


----------



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

forget that mira and see in your future


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *سيبى الموضوع فى ايد ربنا صلى واتمسكى بربنا*
> *مفيش احن من بابا يسوع يخلصك من كل اتعابك*
> *تعالو اليا يا جميع المتبعين وثقلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم*
> *هكذا قال رب المجد يسوع المسيح*


ماهو انا عاملة كدة
بس كل لما ادخل على النت اتنرفز
بس دي كل الحكاية 
يمكن المشكلة في النت نفسه هو اللي بيخلي الناس يبقوا اشرار ؟
هو اللي بيعلمهم الكدب و الخداع و الهكر و النصب ؟
الله اعلم بقى


----------



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*in the future very good and my god will help you and protect you and keep you *


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> صح الكلام
> و ربنا يهديه و يصلح حاله
> مع اني اشك انه ممكن يتغير و يتصلح حاله


*احنا نبص على عيوبنا افضل من نبص على عيوب الاخرين
يقول رب المجد يسوع المسيح
يا اخى انظر الخشبة فى عينك واخرجها ولا تنظر الى القزى التى فى عين الاخرين بصراحة مش فاكر الاية بتقول اية بالظبط ههههههههههه ربنا موجود وكلة للخير ومسيرها تنتهى*


----------



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*يصى انســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى اللى حصل وكأنو ماحصلش *


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> forget that mira and see in your future


 ماهو بحاول انسى و التفت لمستقبلي بس
بقولك كل ما ادخل النت افتكر و اتنكد


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> *in the future very good and my god will help you and protect you and keep you *


 امين يارب
يسمع منك ربنا
و يحافظ عليك انت كمان


----------



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انسية اعملى اى حاجة تنسيكى اشغلى نفسك بأى حاجة اقولك تخشى مسابقة معايا فى الشعر انتى عارفة انا على  ادى فى الكتابة ههههههههههه


----------



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*ايه رايك ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربنا يخليكى يارب ويخافظ عليكلى *


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *احنا نبص على عيوبنا افضل من نبص على عيوب الاخرين*
> *يقول رب المجد يسوع المسيح*
> *يا اخى انظر الخشبة فى عينك واخرجها ولا تنظر الى القزى التى فى عين الاخرين بصراحة مش فاكر الاية بتقول اية بالظبط ههههههههههه ربنا موجود وكلة للخير ومسيرها تنتهى*


 ايوة الاية معناها كدة فعلا مش لازم تكتبها بالحرف
بس شخص زي دة ممكن يتصلح حاله و يبقى انسان كويس ؟
و ايه بقى الي بيخليه يعمل كدة ؟
و هو بيحس بايه لما بيعمل كدة ؟
و ايه الاستفادة اللي بتعود عليه من كدة ؟


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك ويسعدك ويحققلك كل اللى نفسك فية
امين يارب
*


----------



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*مردتيش عليا *


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> انسية اعملى اى حاجة تنسيكى اشغلى نفسك بأى حاجة اقولك تخشى مسابقة معايا فى الشعر انتى عارفة انا على ادى فى الكتابة ههههههههههه


 لما انت على قدك في الكتابة ابقى انا ايه بقى
لا سيبك من المسابقة دية خالص


----------



## انت شبعي (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انت اللي مردتش على اسئلتي


----------



## نجم المنتدى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (26 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايوة الاية معناها كدة فعلا مش لازم تكتبها بالحرف
> بس شخص زي دة ممكن يتصلح حاله و يبقى انسان كويس ؟
> و ايه بقى الي بيخليه يعمل كدة ؟
> و هو بيحس بايه لما بيعمل كدة ؟
> و ايه الاستفادة اللي بتعود عليه من كدة ؟


*لكل شى تحت السماء لة وقت يا اختى ميرا
جايز يكون الشخص دا وقع تحت ثأثير ناس 
خلو يعمل كدا لكل شى جايز يا اما ناس حياتها صعبة
بتغير الاحوال وربنا يرحمنا اكيد فهمانى*


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايوة الاية معناها كدة فعلا مش لازم تكتبها بالحرف
> بس شخص زي دة ممكن يتصلح حاله و يبقى انسان كويس ؟
> و ايه بقى الي بيخليه يعمل كدة ؟
> و هو بيحس بايه لما بيعمل كدة ؟
> و ايه الاستفادة اللي بتعود عليه من كدة ؟


 
انسيه خالص طلعتية من دماغك انا معرفوش عشان احكم عليه ولا عمرى هكون زية عشان اقولك هو بيحس باية  ......................forget this man


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *لكل شى تحت السماء لة وقت يا اختى ميرا*
> *جايز يكون الشخص دا وقع تحت ثأثير ناس *
> *خلو يعمل كدا لكل شى جايز يا اما ناس حياتها صعبة*
> *بتغير الاحوال وربنا يرحمنا اكيد فهمانى*


 ناس مين دول اللي بيخلوه يعمل كدة ِ؟
بس انا ممكن اساعده صح ؟
و ممكن ابعد الناس اللي بيدمروه دول عنه صح ؟
و الظروف احنا ممكن نتحداها صح ؟
مش كل حاجة ليها حل ؟
اكيد هو انسان كويس بس ظروفه صعبة
احنا نقدر نعالج الظروف دي و يرجع كويس تاني صح
اة نقدر لان مفيش حاجة مالهاش حل


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> انسيه خالص طلعتية من دماغك انا معرفوش عشان احكم عليه ولا عمرى هكون زية عشان اقولك هو بيحس باية  ......................forget this man


*احمد ربنا الواحد مصدق ما ربنا خلصو من تلاتة مسيحين
عملومعايا بلاوى سودة واشكر ربنا خلصنى منهم بعد عذاب
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> انسيه خالص طلعتية من دماغك انا معرفوش عشان احكم عليه ولا عمرى هكون زية عشان اقولك هو بيحس باية ......................forget this man


 بس هو مالهوش ذنب في اللي بيحصله دة
اكيد الناس اللي حواليه هما اللي غيروه
هو ينفع يبقى احسن واحد في الدنيا بس لو يلاقي الفرصة
بأمانة جواه حاجات كويسة
انا ما ينفعش اسيبه كدة


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ناس مين دول اللي بيخلوه يعمل كدة ِ؟
> بس انا ممكن اساعده صح ؟
> و ممكن ابعد الناس اللي بيدمروه دول عنه صح ؟
> و الظروف احنا ممكن نتحداها صح ؟
> ...


*مفيش مشكلة بدون سبب
ومفيش مشكلة ولا لازم يكونليها حل
حتى لو كان حلها وهوالصبر والاتكال على ربنا
اة اة بى مانة  يا اماااا فى ناس بيبقى حياتهم صعبة جداااا
بسبب جو المعيشة اللى هما فية بيغيرو من شخصية الانسان
وخاصة لو كان الشخص اتأثر وهومثلا طفل وماهوللاسف
المشكلة فى المجتمع بتاعنا الشرقى مدين على عادات وتقاليد 
مختلفة يى امانة*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *احمد ربنا الواحد مصدق ما ربنا خلصو من تلاتة مسيحين*
> *عملومعايا بلاوى سودة واشكر ربنا خلصنى منهم بعد عذاب*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


عملوا ايه ؟
بيئذوك صح ؟
بس متخافش ربنا معاك و هيحافظ عليك منهم
يسوع لا يمكن يسيبك
هو بس بيخليك تجرب كل حاجة عشان تتعلم


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> بس هو مالهوش ذنب في اللي بيحصله دة
> اكيد الناس اللي حواليه هما اللي غيروه
> هو ينفع يبقى احسن واحد في الدنيا بس لو يلاقي الفرصة
> بأمانة جواه حاجات كويسة
> انا ما ينفعش اسيبه كدة


*فى النقطة نستدعى الارادة والعزيمة والقوة
للتغير من شخص شرير الى كويس*


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> عملوا ايه ؟
> بيئذوك صح ؟
> بس متخافش ربنا معاك و هيحافظ عليك منهم
> يسوع لا يمكن يسيبك
> هو بس بيخليك تجرب كل حاجة عشان تتعلم


*اة منهم تهديدهات وسرقات دى كانت ايام سودة ليا على ايديهم
وللاسف مسييحين وخلاونى اخسر شخص عزيز عليا
بس نشكر ربنا ارتحت منهم وبعدو عنى*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *مفيش مشكلة بدون سبب*
> *ومفيش مشكلة ولا لازم يكونليها حل*
> *حتى لو كان حلها وهوالصبر والاتكال على ربنا*
> *اة اة بى مانة يا اماااا فى ناس بيبقى حياتهم صعبة جداااا*
> ...


 عارفة صدقني
بس فيه حل ؟
اكيد فيه حل مش كدة ؟
بس ازاي عادات و تقاليد مختلفة 
قصدك ان العادات و التقاليد هي اللي خلته يبقى كدة ؟


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*عادة انا مابدخلش مواضيع 
فلفت نظرى جداااااااااا الكلام دا وكنت عاوز اترجمه لو أمكن 




نجم المنتدى قال:



forget that mira and see in your future 

أنقر للتوسيع...




نجم المنتدى قال:



in the future very good and my god will help you and protect you and keep you 

أنقر للتوسيع...


وخصوصاً الكلام المتعلم عليه دا

دا انجليزى 

becouse i want at3lem englesh 
يارداله 

:bud: :bud: :mus25: :mus25: :mus25: 

*​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

> *فى النقطة نستدعى الارادة والعزيمة والقوة
> للتغير من شخص شرير الى كويس*


بس لازم الاول نشيل الظروف الوحشة و الناس المؤذيين من حواليه و نوفر له بيئة كويسة و مناخ كويس عشان يتغير
لازم نساعده لاننا بنحبه 


> *اة منهم تهديدهات وسرقات دى كانت ايام سودة ليا على ايديهم
> وللاسف مسييحين وخلاونى اخسر شخص عزيز عليا
> بس نشكر ربنا ارتحت منهم وبعدو عنى*


متخافش منهم و لا يقدروا يقربوا منك طول ما انت متحد بالمسيح
العدرا معاك و كل القديسين لا يمكن يسيبوك
نحمد ربنا انه كله انتهى على خير


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*انظر لمستقبلك  & المستقبل جيد جداااااااااااااا*

*ميرسى لمشاركتك *


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> عارفة صدقني
> بس فيه حل ؟
> اكيد فيه حل مش كدة ؟
> بس ازاي عادات و تقاليد مختلفة
> قصدك ان العادات و التقاليد هي اللي خلته يبقى كدة ؟


*اة اكيد فى حل طبعا بكل تاكيد
امممممممممم اة ممكن بسبب العادات والتقاليد
المختلفة ممكن تخلية كدا بجدا*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *عادة انا مابدخلش مواضيع *​
> *فلفت نظرى جداااااااااا الكلام دا وكنت عاوز اترجمه لو أمكن *​
> 
> 
> ...


 يا سلام عليك انت كمان
هو دة بس اللي اخدت بالك منه :smile01
مش لازم يبقى انجليزي مظبوط اوي
حتى لو انجليزي مكسر بس مفهوم


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*becouse مبتكتبش كدة because بتتكتب كدة *


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> *انظر لمستقبلك  & المستقبل جيد جداااااااااااااا*
> 
> *ميرسى لمشاركتك *


*هو دا الحل بس محتاجة شوية صبر وجهد
فى العمل كى ننسا الماضى بى امانة*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *اة اكيد فى حل طبعا بكل تاكيد*
> *امممممممممم اة ممكن بسبب العادات والتقاليد*
> *المختلفة ممكن تخلية كدا بجدا*


 طب ايه هو الحل
مانا مينفعش اسيبه كدة و امشي هو انا مبحسش
العادات و التقاليد المختلفة ازاي
و ايه الحل


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*


نجم المنتدى قال:



انظر لمستقبلك  & المستقبل جيد جداااااااااااااا

ميرسى لمشاركتك 

أنقر للتوسيع...


والمصحف مافيه كلمة م اللى بتقولها دى ف الكلام اللى فات 
حضرتك رديت عليا انـــــا 




انت شبعي قال:




 يا سلام عليك انت كمان
هو دة بس اللي اخدت بالك منه :smile01
مش لازم يبقى انجليزي مظبوط اوي
حتى لو انجليزي مكسر بس مفهوم

أنقر للتوسيع...


ياعنى لوعاوز اقول البت ميرا دى بشرتها بيضه 

اقولها 

mera eggaya 

؟؟؟



*​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> *becouse مبتكتبش كدة because بتتكتب كدة *


 بقى موضوع لتعلم اللغة الانجليزية 
الف مبروك يا جوجو


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*


نجم المنتدى قال:



becouse مبتكتبش كدة because بتتكتب كدة 

أنقر للتوسيع...


بتثبتلى ف كل مره انه انـــــــا صح  

طب انت عارف الفرق بينهم 
؟؟

اصله انا ماغلطتش وقاصدى دى هين بالذات 
وbecause بتاعتك ماينفعش تيجى ف جملة تركيبها بالشكل اللى انا بعتهولك   *​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *هو دا الحل بس محتاجة شوية صبر وجهد*
> *فى العمل كى ننسا الماضى بى امانة*


 صبر و جهد ايه بس
بتقولي واحد بيضيع و ظروفه وحشة و الناس اللي حواليه ضاغطين عليه و غيروا عاداته و تقاليده
فيه مشكلة كبيرة ما يتسكتش عليها


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*بقول لحضرتك ايه الموضوع للبنات ففط اكيد انت مخدتش بالك وبدون ما تغلط وجودك غير مرغوب فيه انا بعتذرلك وبعدين انت بتقولها البت ميرا انت شايف انو اسلوب محترم عيب جدا دة مش اسلوب استاذنك تغادر التوبيك *


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> طب ايه هو الحل
> مانا مينفعش اسيبه كدة و امشي هو انا مبحسش
> العادات و التقاليد المختلفة ازاي
> و ايه الحل


*خودى راى اب كاهن ان شالله اب اعترافك 
قوليلو على الموضوع وهويقولك على النصايح والارشادات
وحاولى تعمليى بيها على قدر المستطاع
بس اهم شى يتطلب الارادة والعزيمة والقوة
فى التغير وطبعا منة الشخص لومعندهوش الارادة
والقوة والعزيمة يبقى مش هتغير بس هيجى فى وقت فى يوم من الايام ضميرة هخلية يرجع ويبقى انسان كويس
ماهو ياااااااااا ما
ناس بعيدة عن ربنا السنين كتيرررررررر جداااااااا
وبترجع لربنا بعد ا قضوة عمر كبير بعيد عنة *


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *والمصحف مافيه كلمة م اللى بتقولها دى ف الكلام اللى فات *
> *حضرتك رديت عليا انـــــا *
> **​
> 
> ...


 و فيها ايه يا بوب عادي
هو كتبلي المشاركة و انا فهمتها
معلش مفيهاش حاجة لو كلمة او اتنين غلط
عديها بقى الله :act19:


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *بتثبتلى ف كل مره انه انـــــــا صح  *​
> *طب انت عارف الفرق بينهم *
> *؟؟*​
> *اصله انا ماغلطتش وقاصدى دى هين بالذات *
> ...


خلاص معلش 
حصل خير
غلطة في الكتابة مع السرعة فيها ايه دي 
معلش عشان خاطر ربنا عديها


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*


نجم المنتدى قال:



بقول لحضرتك ايه الموضوع للبنات ففط اكيد انت مخدتش بالك وبدون ما تغلط وجودك غير مرغوب فيه انا بعتذرلك وبعدين انت بتقولها البت ميرا انت شايف انو اسلوب محترم عيب جدا دة مش اسلوب استاذنك تغادر التوبيك 

أنقر للتوسيع...


طيب مش حضرتك ولد 
وصاحب الموضوع 

يبقى بعيد عن اى حاجه بقى 

اذاى تعمل موضوع للبنات بس 

مش انت اللى بتقولى عيب على فكره 
انا اعرفه لوحدى 

وبعدين ميرا اشتكتلك 
ولو اشتكتلك انا مغلطتش 

ميرا مسجله ف المنتدى وهى بنت 
اختارت كدا اثناء التسجيل ف المنتدى بعضويتها 


ياريت ما تتأكدش تانى 

وبعدين انا ابقى موجود ف الموضوع اللى يعجبنى 

الموضوع ف القسم العام 
كنت عملته ف قسم البنات وماكنتش روحتله 
وماكنتش انت كمان عملته :t23: 

*​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *طيب مش حضرتك ولد *
> *وصاحب الموضوع *​
> *يبقى بعيد عن اى حاجه بقى *​
> *اذاى تعمل موضوع للبنات بس *​
> ...


 اخي الفاضل 
لو سمحت اسلوبك بيجرح اوي
معلش عشان خاطر ربنا بهدوء شوية
احنا اخوات في المسيح
يلا اعتذرله بقى عشان خاطر الصليب اللي عيده النهاردة


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> *بقول لحضرتك ايه الموضوع للبنات ففط اكيد انت مخدتش بالك وبدون ما تغلط وجودك غير مرغوب فيه انا بعتذرلك وبعدين انت بتقولها البت ميرا انت شايف انو اسلوب محترم عيب جدا دة مش اسلوب استاذنك تغادر التوبيك *


 معلش يا جوجو
اهدا بس و روق كدة عشان خاطر ربنا
حقك عليا انا امسحها فيا


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*


انت شبعي قال:




 اخي الفاضل 
لو سمحت اسلوبك بيجرح اوي
معلش عشان خاطر ربنا بهدوء شوية
احنا اخوات في المسيح
يلا اعتذرله بقى عشان خاطر الصليب اللي عيده النهاردة

أنقر للتوسيع...


اعتذرله لو صدر منى اى غلط 
انا ماغلطتش 
انا دخلت استفسر

حب يطلعنى انه انــا الغلطاااااااااان 
وبعدين مشاركته اللى فاتت دى عديت عادى كدا ياعنى 

*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا اسف جداااااا
يا جماعة لو حد اضيق منى بسبب انى شاركت فى الموضوع
بس انا شاركت بى المعلومات اللى اعرفها واللى مريت بيها 
لان جايز اكيد غيرى يستفاد وعلى العموم متاسف مرة اخرة 
لى صاحب لو وجودى فى الموضوع زعل بسببة متاسف بجدد
*


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*ميرا خليكى معايا اعتبرية مش موجود لانو ميتردش عليه احسن رد ليه*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *خودى راى اب كاهن ان شالله اب اعترافك *
> *قوليلو على الموضوع وهويقولك على النصايح والارشادات*
> *وحاولى تعمليى بيها على قدر المستطاع*
> *بس اهم شى يتطلب الارادة والعزيمة والقوة*
> ...


 كلامك صح جدا اخويا الغالي
ربنا يباركك و يحافظ عليك و يفرح قلبك و يعطيك كل ما تتمناه


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بسسسسسسسسسسسس صلو علي النبي يا جدعان ...


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *اعتذرله لو صدر منى اى غلط *
> *انا ماغلطتش *
> *انا دخلت استفسر*​
> *حب يطلعنى انه انــا الغلطاااااااااان *
> *وبعدين مشاركته اللى فاتت دى عديت عادى كدا ياعنى *​


 معلش يا بوب هو لسة سنه صغير 
معلش حصل خير
انتوا ولاد ربنا
حقكوا عليا انتوا الاتنين


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*


Crazy Man قال:



بسسسسسسسسسسسس صلو علي النبي يا جدعان ...

أنقر للتوسيع...



صليلى انت

وانا هابقى ادعيلك 

:t4: :t4: *​


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياسمير انت منور الموضوع وكمل عادى معانا انا مبسوط بمشاركتك لكن فيه حد دخل وهو مالوش علاقة بالموضوع اصلا معلش الواحد ياما بيشوف *


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *انا اسف جداااااا*
> *يا جماعة لو حد اضيق منى بسبب انى شاركت فى الموضوع*
> *بس انا شاركت بى المعلومات اللى اعرفها واللى مريت بيها *
> *لان جايز اكيد غيرى يستفاد وعلى العموم متاسف مرة اخرة *
> *لى صاحب لو وجودى فى الموضوع زعل بسببة متاسف بجدد*


 انت ما غلطتش في حاجة اخويا الغالي
انت كل كلامك صح جدا
هو شوشو بيعاكسنا بس


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

لألأ يا جوجو please متجرحش ...

واحدة واحدة ...

في ايه بقي منك له انتشوا الاتنين علي الُزبح بقي

ده انا لزة مفترتش ...

خير في ايه ..

هو مش كان موضوع translation من شوية !!


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> معلش يا بوب هو لسة سنه صغير
> معلش حصل خير
> انتوا ولاد ربنا
> حقكوا عليا انتوا الاتنين



طيب يبقى فيه احترام ع الأقل وبأسلــوب احسن من كدا 
كلنا ممكن نتكلم بس كل واحد عارف مقدار نفسه 



نجم المنتدى قال:


> *ياسمير انت منور الموضوع وكمل عادى معانا انا مبسوط بمشاركتك لكن فيه حد دخل وهو مالوش علاقة بالموضوع اصلا معلش الواحد ياما بيشوف *



مين دا  ؟؟

اعرفه انـــــــــــا 

وعلى رأيك الواحد* يا ما هايشوف *
مش بيشوف ​


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

و انت يا عم بوب

فين الدعوة انا صليتلك !!


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

اهئ اهئ سواني بقي -_-

ميرا احكي انتشي ايه الي حوصول


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*


Crazy Man قال:



و انت يا عم بوب

فين الدعوة انا صليتلك !!

أنقر للتوسيع...



الهى وانت جاهى 
دعوة حبانية ساعة قرب صلاة الفجرية 

تشترى عربيه :giveup: :giveup: 

حابب تقول نوعها ولا انزل ايدى من على الدعا *​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> طيب يبقى فيه احترام ع الأقل وبأسلــوب احسن من كدا
> كلنا ممكن نتكلم بس كل واحد عارف مقدار نفسه ​
> 
> 
> ...


 خلااااااااااص
محدش فيكم غلطان
ما تدخلوش الشيطان ما بينا بقى


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> كلامك صح جدا اخويا الغالي
> ربنا يباركك و يحافظ عليك و يفرح قلبك و يعطيك كل ما تتمناه


*اشكرك اختى الغالية 
ونصيحة كدا على الماشى 
هههههههههههههههههه
اسئل مجرب ولا تسئل طبيب اكيد فاهمةالحكمة دى
ههههههههههههههههههههه لانى مجرب مشكلتك دى وفاهمها كويس جداااااااااااا*


نجم المنتدى قال:


> *ياسمير انت منور الموضوع وكمل عادى معانا انا مبسوط بمشاركتك لكن فيه حد دخل وهو مالوش علاقة بالموضوع اصلا معلش الواحد ياما بيشوف *


*دا يشرفنى ويسعدنى اخويا الغالى*


انت شبعي قال:


> انت ما غلطتش في حاجة اخويا الغالي
> انت كل كلامك صح جدا
> هو شوشو بيعاكسنا بس


*اشكرك اختى ميرا انا بعمل اللى بيريحنى ويسعدنى 
بحب اسعد غيرى بحب اشوف غيرى مبسوط وفرحان بسببى
محبش اشوف حد مهموم وحزين اكيد فاهمةقصدى كويس برضو*


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*حصل خير ياجماعة اخنا كلنا هنا بنخدم ربنا وانا عامل الموضوع دة مخصوص للبنات بس لانى ليا هدف من كدة انا بطبيعىة شغلى شايف فيه مشاكل كتير مقابلة بناتنا كزواجهم من مسلمين مثلا او مشكلة زى اللى احنا بتحكى فيها فلو مكناش نحل مشاكل بناتنا على قد مانقدر او نساعد فيه حاجات كتير هتضيع مننا الرجالة حتى لو عندهم الراجل يعرف يحلها غير الست ممكن متعرفش ودة هدفى *


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

يجدعان ده انتو اخوات

و كمان اعدين جنب بعض





مينفعش خالص بالص مالص الي بيحصل ده



انا مش هطلب حاجة غالية يا بوب علشان التكاليف
انا عايزها فراري يا بوب ممكن


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> اهئ اهئ سواني بقي -_-
> 
> ميرا احكي انتشي ايه الي حوصول


 مفيش يا كيمو
مجرد غلطة بسيطة اوي في الكتابة في الانجليزي
عادي 
راح اخي الغالي بوب قال انجليزي دة يا ردالة
بس دة كل اللي حصل
هو الشيطان دخل في الموضوع
تعالوا نرشم الصليب كدة
و نقول يا ام النور محتاجين شفاعتك وسطينا
يلا بسم الصليب
ابعد يا شيطان


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هو الشيطان دخل في الموضوع
> ابعد يا شيطان




فعلاً انا دخلت في الموضوع

مترشموش الصليب و تتصالحوا لحسن اتحرق


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *اشكرك اختى الغالية *
> *ونصيحة كدا على الماشى *
> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *اسئل مجرب ولا تسئل طبيب اكيد فاهمةالحكمة دى*
> ...


 مجربها ازاي بقى ؟
قولي 
ربنا يفرح قلبك الطيب سمير و يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> فعلاً انا دخلت في الموضوع
> 
> مترشموش الصليب و تتصالحوا لحسن اتحرق


 لا يا باشا ما تقولش كدة ابدا
انا ما اقصدش بأمانة


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> *حصل خير ياجماعة اخنا كلنا هنا بنخدم ربنا وانا عامل الموضوع دة مخصوص للبنات بس لانى ليا هدف من كدة انا بطبيعىة شغلى شايف فيه مشاكل كتير مقابلة بناتنا كزواجهم من مسلمين مثلا او مشكلة زى اللى احنا بتحكى فيها فلو مكناش نحل مشاكل بناتنا على قد مانقدر او نساعد فيه حاجات كتير هتضيع مننا الرجالة حتى لو عندهم الراجل يعرف يحلها غير الست ممكن متعرفش ودة هدفى *


 كلامك كله صح الصح كمان
ربنا يباركك و يفرح قلبك و يعوضك كل خير


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

لأ اتخانق معاكي بقي اشمعني هما اتخانقو !!!

و الدليل اني انا الشيطان اني لما جيت هما مشيو

غندما تأتي الشياطين تذهب الملاءكة


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مجربها ازاي بقى ؟
> قولي
> ربنا يفرح قلبك الطيب سمير و يعوض تعب محبتك


*امممممممممم من المجتمع االلى عايش فية صعب جدا
اممممممممم اشكرك انا لا استحق 
امممممممممم تقدرى تقولى شاب سنو 23 سنة 
بس جسمة يختلف عن سنة ودى مصيبة سودة 
بنسبة لكلام الناس عليا خلى نفسيتى فى حالة صعبة*


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*ميرسى ياكيمو تعبناك معانا ياحبيبى *


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> لأ اتخانق معاكي بقي اشمعني هما اتخانقو !!!
> 
> و الدليل اني انا الشيطان اني لما جيت هما مشيو
> 
> غندما تأتي الشياطين تذهب الملاءكة


*طيب انا  ذاهب بلا راجعة حد عاوز حاجةمنى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> لأ اتخانق معاكي بقي اشمعني هما اتخانقو !!!
> 
> و الدليل اني انا الشيطان اني لما جيت هما مشيو
> 
> غندما تأتي الشياطين تذهب الملاءكة


 يا سلام يعني هما يمشوا و انا اللي اتدبس هههههه
لا انت الملاك و انا الشيطان يا سيدي و لا تزعل نفسك خالص


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

مش ماشي غير لما جوجو و بوب يبوسو بعض ( معرفش ازاي )


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

و في شيطان يا ميرا تبقي صورته الرمزية كدة !! ^_^


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *امممممممممم من المجتمع االلى عايش فية صعب جدا*
> *اممممممممم اشكرك انا لا استحق *
> *امممممممممم تقدرى تقولى شاب سنو 23 سنة *
> *بس جسمة يختلف عن سنة ودى مصيبة سودة *
> *بنسبة لكلام الناس عليا خلى نفسيتى فى حالة صعبة*


ربنا معاك و يقويك
مع يسوع الصعب يهون
و انا كمان جسمي اصغر من سني و دة بردو عاملي مشكلة
بس المهم في العقل و التفكير مش في الجسم خالص
متزعلش من حاجة و لا من حد 
كلام الناس اما يكسرك او تتخذه سلم تصعد عليه و تبقى افضل
و صدقني الناس عمرها ما بيعجبها حاجة
متهيألي لو ملاك نزل من السما هيطلعوا فيه عيوب بردو
ربنا معاك و يفرح قلبك و ما تاخدش على كلام الناس
خليك اقوى من اي شئ و استخدم الظروف اللي حواليك في انها تقويك و تخليك افضل


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*


Crazy Man قال:






انا مش هطلب حاجة غالية يا بوب علشان التكاليف
انا عايزها فراري يا بوب ممكن

أنقر للتوسيع...


ياعم انا آخرى لادا 
يا 128



Crazy Man قال:



لأ اتخانق معاكي بقي اشمعني هما اتخانقو !!!

و الدليل اني انا الشيطان اني لما جيت هما مشيو

غندما تأتي الشياطين تذهب الملاءكة

أنقر للتوسيع...


ماتقولش على نفسك كدا  *​


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه كلو الا البوس كدة انت دخلت فى منطقة اعراض *


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بووووووووس

مش همشي الا لما تتبادلو بوستين حلوين كدا

يلي يا ميرا نشجع

بوووووووووووس
بوووووووووووس
بوووووووووووس


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

> *طيب انا ذاهب بلا راجعة حد عاوز حاجةمنى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


لا ايه الكلام دة بقى
انت ملاك متقولش على نفسك كدة


> مش ماشي غير لما جوجو و بوب يبوسو بعض ( معرفش ازاي )


و لا انا كمان مش هتتحتح من هنا قبل ما يتصالحوا و يبوسوا راس بعض


> و في شيطان يا ميرا تبقي صورته الرمزية كدة !! ^_^


طب اغيرها ؟


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*هههههههههههههههههههه خلاص ياعم انا مش زعلان *


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*


نجم المنتدى قال:



ميرا خليكى معايا اعتبرية مش موجود لانو ميتردش عليه احسن رد ليه

أنقر للتوسيع...


بس انا هارد عليك 

لأنه معدنى نضيف *​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا نشجع
انا اهو مستنية
هبيت هنا في المنتدى النهاردة مش ماشية


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*متقولش على نفسك كدة ياكيمو انت جميل ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ربنا معاك و يقويك
> مع يسوع الصعب يهون
> و انا كمان جسمي اصغر من سني و دة بردو عاملي مشكلة
> بس المهم في العقل و التفكير مش في الجسم خالص
> ...


*اشكرك على كلامك الجميل دا
ثانيا مش هقدر ارد عليكى لان الموضوع مخصص
لمشاكل البنات وتقدرأ لصاحب الموضوع 
واتمنى تكونو استمتعو الموضوع الحلو دا*


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

من الاخر عايزين بوس مليش دعوة


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انجزو عايز اقوم افطر


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *اشكرك على كلامك الجميل دا*
> *ثانيا مش هقدر ارد عليكى لان الموضوع مخصص*
> *لمشاكل البنات وتقدرأ لصاحب الموضوع *
> *واتمنى تكونو استمتعو الموضوع الحلو دا*


 احنا استمتعنا بالموضوع و هنستمتع اكتر لما اتنين اخوات يتصالحوا 
بس احنا ممكن نستأذن جوجو انه يبقى موضوع للمشاكل بصفة عامة
مشاكل بنات و ولاد كمان
بس اقولك على حاجة انت قلبك زي الفل سيبك من اي حاجة تانية بقى


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*المهم نرجع لموضوع ميرا ودة المهم بصى ياميرا خير الكلام ماقل ودل بمعنى انك انسى انت حياتك فاضية امليها بربنا واتشفعى بالبابا كيرلس والبابا شنودة وخصوصا البابا شنودة دا عظيم عند ربنا اوووووووى وكان عندى مشكلة واتشفعت بيه وبجد طلعنى من المشكلة بسهولة اوىىىىىىىى*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

يلا يا اخواتي الغاليين صالحوا بعضيكوا
يعني انتوا كترتوا على بعض
يلا بقى عشان خاطر ربنا


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

هما الاتنين اعدين تحت مبيعملوش حاجة اوف


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

علي فكرة انا اعد مستني

 و انتو طنشتوني

انا ماشي باي


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> احنا استمتعنا بالموضوع و هنستمتع اكتر لما اتنين اخوات يتصالحوا
> بس احنا ممكن نستأذن جوجو انه يبقى موضوع للمشاكل بصفة عامة
> مشاكل بنات و ولاد كمان
> بس اقولك على حاجة انت قلبك زي الفل سيبك من اي حاجة تانية بقى


*يا ستى كفايةعليا الــ 12 مخالفة ليا من ادارة المنتدى
عاوزهمن يزود كمان ههههههههههههههه
شكلهم بيعزونى اووووووى اللى كل شوية يدون فصل من المنتدى
هههههههههههههههههههههه انا اسكت احسنلى ههههههههههه*


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*صدفونى ياجماعة انا مش زعلان .....حقك عليا يابوب لو حصل منى حاجة ضايقتك حصل خير ياجماعه*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> *المهم نرجع لموضوع ميرا ودة المهم بصى ياميرا خير الكلام ماقل ودل بمعنى انك انسى انت حياتك فاضية امليها بربنا واتشفعى بالبابا كيرلس والبابا شنودة وخصوصا البابا شنودة دا عظيم عند ربنا اوووووووى وكان عندى مشكلة واتشفعت بيه وبجد طلعنى من المشكلة بسهولة اوىىىىىىىى*


 حاضر يا غالي هسمع الكلام
بس ....
حاضر
ايه رأيك نخلي الموضوع لمشاكل الناس كلها
يعني بنات و ولاد ؟


----------



## +KiMO+ (27 سبتمبر 2013)

النجم عمل الي عليه ..

مستنيينك يا عم الاخضر


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*احنا اخوات كلنا مش هنكتر على بعض على راى ميرا *


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Crazy Man قال:


> علي فكرة انا اعد مستني
> 
> و انتو طنشتوني
> 
> انا ماشي باي


 لا استنى يا كيمو
احنا مش مطنشينك و لا حاجة
دلوقتي هيتصالحوا
مفيش حاجة


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> حاضر يا غالي هسمع الكلام
> بس ....
> حاضر
> ايه رأيك نخلي الموضوع لمشاكل الناس كلها
> يعني بنات و ولاد ؟


 
مفيش مشكلة يااااااااااااااة زى الفل


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *يا ستى كفايةعليا الــ 12 مخالفة ليا من ادارة المنتدى*
> *عاوزهمن يزود كمان ههههههههههههههه*
> *شكلهم بيعزونى اووووووى اللى كل شوية يدون فصل من المنتدى*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه انا اسكت احسنلى ههههههههههه*


 معلشي يا غالي هي الدنيا مش بتيجي غير على الطيبين متزعلشي
طب ما حاولتش تعرف هما ليه بيعملوا كدة ؟
لو تحب اسألهم انا لو ما كانش يضايقك


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*ميررررررررررررا         ابقى امسحى رسايلك الخاصة عشان مش عارف ابعتلك رسايل اللينكات بتاعة المواضيع*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> *صدفونى ياجماعة انا مش زعلان .....حقك عليا يابوب لو حصل منى حاجة ضايقتك حصل خير ياجماعه*


 احلى صقفة لابن المسيح الغالي نجم النجوم :big29:


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> معلشي يا غالي هي الدنيا مش بتيجي غير على الطيبين متزعلشي
> طب ما حاولتش تعرف هما ليه بيعملوا كدة ؟
> لو تحب اسألهم انا لو ما كانش يضايقك


*مش يضقينى بس خلينا كدا بعيد عنهم الله يسامحنى ويسامحهم 
مش لازم تكلميهم عادى كفاية الواحد نفسيتة وحشة خالص *


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> مفيش مشكلة يااااااااااااااة زى الفل


 طب نبدأ بمشكلة سمير عشان هو شكله متضايق اوي بسببها 
ايه رأيك ؟


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*انا زعلت عشانو بجد عارف الاحساس دة كان عند واحد صاحبى *


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> *ميررررررررررررا ابقى امسحى رسايلك الخاصة عشان مش عارف ابعتلك رسايل اللينكات بتاعة المواضيع*


 حاضر همسحهم بس بكسل *_^
لو لقيت صندوق الرسايل عندي مليان ابقى ابعتلي في الزوار


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*ميرسى ياقمررررررررر عالصقفة *


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

مبعرفش ابعت عالزوار


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> عندك مشكلة - عندك ملل -  فى كلام جواكى مش عارفة تقوليه - فى جرج مش عارفة تداواية- فيه قصة حب وخايفة منها - أى مشكلة وانا هرد عليها ونحلها مع بعض



واشمعنى البنات بس؟ الرجال ماعندهم مشاكل؟
بس اسلوبك يذكرني بالمذيعين اخر ليل اللي يدعون ان عندهم حلول لمشاكل القلوب الجريحه والنفوس المكسوره


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*متكسليش يا كسلانة*


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> طب نبدأ بمشكلة سمير عشان هو شكله متضايق اوي بسببها
> ايه رأيك ؟


لقد وقعنا فى الفخ
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه ياهيفا الموضوع بقى مفتوح لكل الناس لكل الناس مش اللى صوتهم حنبن بس هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *مش يضقينى بس خلينا كدا بعيد عنهم الله يسامحنى ويسامحهم *
> *مش لازم تكلميهم عادى كفاية الواحد نفسيتة وحشة خالص *


 انا عارفة صدقني وحاسة بيك
بس هقولك على حاجة
ربنا ساعات بياخد مننا حاجات بس بيعوضنا بحاجات احسن منها
يعني ربنا ياخد من هنا و يحط هنا
و دة حصل معايا
ربنا صحيح اخد مني حاجات بس عوضني بحاجات
يرسل مع التجربة المنفذ لكي تستطيعوا ان تحتملوا
عشان كدة نحاول نبص للتعويضات و للحاجات الحلوة اللي في حياتنا
انا ممكن احكيلك موقف بس هيحتاج كتابة كتير اوي
لكن صدقني ربنا هيعوضك بحاجات كتير اوي احسن من اللي راح


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> مبعرفش ابعت عالزوار


 حاضر مش هكسل 
ليه مش بتعرف تبعت على الزوار ؟
 تدخل الصفحة و تكتب الرسالة بس


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انا عارفة صدقني وحاسة بيك
> بس هقولك على حاجة
> ربنا ساعات بياخد مننا حاجات بس بيعوضنا بحاجات احسن منها
> يعني ربنا ياخد من هنا و يحط هنا
> ...


*قولى والله كدا عشان اصدقك ههههههههههههه




ههههههههههههههههههههه
اممممممممممم اة فاهمك بس انا مش بحب احكى 
لى سببين اولا
يا اما ناس بتفهمنى غلط وعشان كدا مش بحب احكى وبنفسيتى بتوجعنى لما بكتم وافضل السكوت 
ثانيا مش بحب احكى لانى متوقع الاحباط والاكتئاب
ماهو الحكمة بتقول يا اما ممكن تلاقى ناس كتير تحكلها 
وتسمعك بس مين اللى يقدر يفهمك ودا اللى تعبنى محدش بيفهمنى وعلطول احباط واكتئاب وعايش فى الوحدة*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *قولى والله كدا عشان اصدقك ههههههههههههه*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


و جايب اوباما و مصحيه من احلى نومة
الراجل يقول علينا ايه بس
يقول اننا دولة غير متحضرة 
ينفع كدة 
طيب ممكن العبدة لله تسمعك و تفهمك ؟ممكن ؟
يوضع سره في اضعف خلقه
جرب مش هتخسر حاجة
و بلاش تكتم في نفسك عشان ما تتعبش و تكتئب انت لسة صغير و قدامك مستقبل حلو اوي اوي صدقني
و هيبقى حلو اوي اوي لو خرجت كل الحاجات اللي تاعباك
لو تحب تتكلم معايا ع الخاص بجد دة شئ يسعدني و يشرفني جدا


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*سيبك انت ياسمير انت زى الفل والله انت ميا ميا ياجرمين ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*ياعينى ميرا خلصت من مشكلتها بقت بتحل مشكلة تانية ياسيدى طب الحمد لله الموضوع جاب همة *


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> و جايب اوباما و مصحيه من احلى نومة
> الراجل يقول علينا ايه بس
> يقول اننا دولة غير متحضرة
> ينفع كدة
> ...


ههههههههههههههه اوباما دا عثل اسود 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
بصراحة كدا


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

> *سيبك انت ياسمير انت زى الفل والله انت ميا ميا ياجرمين ههههههههههههههههههه*


ايوة يا جوجو قوله 
بس مين جرمين دي ؟ 



> *ياعينى ميرا خلصت من مشكلتها بقت بتحل مشكلة تانية ياسيدى طب الحمد لله الموضوع جاب همة *


ماهو الدور عليك بعد سمير تمسك المايك و تحكيلنا مشكلتك
مفيش هروب و مفيش حجج فاضية
هتقر بكل حاجة يعني هتقر بكل حاجة


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> *سيبك انت ياسمير انت زى الفل والله انت ميا ميا ياجرمين ههههههههههههههههههه*





نجم المنتدى قال:


> *ياعينى ميرا خلصت من مشكلتها بقت بتحل مشكلة تانية ياسيدى طب الحمد لله الموضوع جاب همة *


*انا عارف يا اخويا اية دا اية اللى لم الشامى على المغربى 
زى ما بيقولة كدا فى المثل ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> ههههههههههههههه اوباما دا عثل اسود
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بصراحة كدا


 و ايه هي الحاجات دي بقى ؟


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايوة يا جوجو قوله
> بس مين جرمين دي ؟
> 
> 
> ...











*لقد وقعنا فى الفخ ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *انا عارف يا اخويا اية دا اية اللى لم الشامى على المغربى *
> *زى ما بيقولة كدا فى المثل ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


 طب امشي انا يعني و لا ايه ؟


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*جرمين دى فى فيلم حزلئوم ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*المهم انا هخش انام ياجماعة لا حسن فصلت *


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*عايزين حاجة*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *لقد وقعنا فى الفخ ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


 ايه دة انت مصدقت
هو احنا لسة حلينا مشكلتك الاول
شوف يا سمير
المشكلة مش هتتحل الا لما تعترف بوجودها و تبوح بيها و تحاول تعالجها
لكن انك تتجاهلها و تفضل المشاكل تتراكم مشكلة ورا التانية ورا التالتة و يعملوا كلكيعة كبيرة قد كدة
منعرفش نحلها ابدا
و على ايه
ما نحل المشكلة من بدايتها و هي صغيرة قبل ما توسع مننا و تتعب نفسيتنا


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> و ايه هي الحاجات دي بقى ؟





انت شبعي قال:


> طب امشي انا يعني و لا ايه ؟





نجم المنتدى قال:


> *جرمين دى فى فيلم حزلئوم ههههههههههههههههه*


*لا كدا شكل ميرا اضيقت منى 
اعتزر ليها ولية اخويا نجم فى ناس احسن منى محتاج تتكلم
ياريت تختارو ناس بتحب تحكى لانى مش بعرف احكى حتى لوحكيت سؤ على العام او على الخاص مفيش حد بيفهمنى 
نهائى وبحس بى احباط واكتئاب وجربت اروح لدكاترة نفسية 
لكن سمعت عنهم بدون نتيجة والنتيجة بتتعب تحت ايديهم*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

> *جرمين دى فى فيلم حزلئوم ههههههههههههههههه*


و لا اعرفه 


> *المهم انا هخش انام ياجماعة لا حسن فصلت *


مستنينك بردو تيجي و تحكي مشكلتك
يلا تصبح على خير
عاوزين سلامتك
باي باي


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *لا كدا شكل ميرا اضيقت منى *
> *اعتزر ليها ولية اخويا نجم فى ناس احسن منى محتاج تتكلم*
> *ياريت تختارو ناس بتحب تحكى لانى مش بعرف احكى حتى لوحكيت سؤ على العام او على الخاص مفيش حد بيفهمنى *
> *نهائى وبحس بى احباط واكتئاب وجربت اروح لدكاترة نفسية *
> *لكن سمعت عنهم بدون نتيجة والنتيجة بتتعب تحت ايديهم*


 لا الدكاترة النفسيين دول مشروع فاشل
الدكاترة كلهم فاشلين
كل  اللي بيعملوه انهم يعيوا الواحد على عياه
لا فيه ناس بتفهمك صدقني
انت مجربتش تحكي لحد
جرب كدة و صدقني مش هتندم
انا سامعاك
اهو بجد مش هنام


----------



## نجم المنتدى (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*باىىىىىىىىىىىىى*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انا ما اتضايقتش منك طبعا يا سمير 
و متعتذرش عشان انت ما غلطتش في حاجة


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ايه دة انت مصدقت
> هو احنا لسة حلينا مشكلتك الاول
> شوف يا سمير
> المشكلة مش هتتحل الا لما تعترف بوجودها و تبوح بيها و تحاول تعالجها
> ...


دى الحقيقة اللى عايشها بجد


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

نجم المنتدى قال:


> *باىىىىىىىىىىىىى*


 باي باي 
في حفظ المسيح


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*سالخير يا جماعة 
وانا معدية كدا من هنا اتكعبلت فى الموضوع ده 
قولت اما ادخل اشوف الطابور ده يمكن تكون جمعية اطلعلى بصابونة ولا حاجة 
دخلت لقيت مشاكل وحلول 
وحاجات كتير فوق بعض 
قولت ادخل اعرف عليكم فكرة 
الموضوه ده الاسم المناسب ليه 
انا والنجوم وهواك 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> دى الحقيقة اللى عايشها بجد


 لا غلط
اقولك ليه بقى
لان المجنون دة هو اللي بيتصرف تصرفات هو مش داركها
يعني يعمل حاجة و هو مش عارف عملها ليه و لا ازاي
المجنون دة اللي ممكن يولع عود كبريت و يحط صباعه عليه
لانه غفلان و مش مدرك خطورة الشئ اللي هو بيعمله
المجنون دة اللي ممكن يقطع عروق ايديه 
ما تستغربش بجد فيه حالات كدة
بيبقوا مش فاهمين هما بيعملوا ايه
مغيبين
لكن انت مش مجنون لانك بتتكلم بعقل و بتتصرف تصرفات رشيدة
شوف هقولك على حاجة
لما بتتبنى فكرة معينة بياخدها عقلك الباطن و يحولها لحقيقة
اما انا مثلا اقول انا غبية يبقى هيترسخ في مخي اني غبية و هبقى غبية فعلا حتى لو ما كنتش كدة
انت مش مجنون يا سمير
انت زي الفل
بس مشكلتك انك حزين و متقوقع حوالين نفسك
مش عاوز تبوح بمشاكلك لحد خايف احسن تخسره لما تبوح له بمشاكلك
انت طبيعي 100 %


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *سالخير يا جماعة *​
> *وانا معدية كدا من هنا اتكعبلت فى الموضوع ده *
> *قولت اما ادخل اشوف الطابور ده يمكن تكون جمعية اطلعلى بصابونة ولا حاجة *
> *دخلت لقيت مشاكل وحلول *
> ...


 انا و النجوم و هواك بتاع اسامة منير
لا بجد يا رورو
دة موضوع مفيد
شكلك عندك مشكلة و مكسوفة تقوليها
يلا يلا طلعي البلاوي اللي جواكي
عندنا اتنين دكاترة نفسيين جامدين اوي
سمير و جوجو


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*


انت شبعي قال:




 انا و النجوم و هواك بتاع اسامة منير
لا بجد يا رورو
دة موضوع مفيد
شكلك عندك مشكلة و مكسوفة تقوليها
يلا يلا طلعي البلاوي اللي جواكي
عندنا اتنين دكاترة نفسيين جامدين اوي
سمير و جوجو

أنقر للتوسيع...


القيش عندكم 

الاستـــــاذ حمدى الكونيسى 

بتاع العمره 
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> انا و النجوم و هواك بتاع اسامة منير
> لا بجد يا رورو
> دة موضوع مفيد
> شكلك عندك مشكلة و مكسوفة تقوليها
> ...


*ههههههههههههه تصدقى ضحكتينى يا ميرا وانا مليش نفس اضحك 
اه انا فعلا عندى مشكلة وعاوزة احكيها 
بس للاسف لو حكتها الاتنين الدكاترة هيروحوا العباسية عدل بسببى 
وانا مرضاش اضرهم 
انا كفاية بس استفرج عليكم واسقف من بعيد لبعيد
بس الدكتور مبيسبش المرضى بتوعوا ويروح ينام 
طب افرض حد حالته خطيرة ومشكلته صعبة يموت 
لا دى مش اخلاق دكاترة ابدا 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> القيش عندكم
> 
> ...


*لا فيه  هنا اسامة منير 
ينفع 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه تصدقى ضحكتينى يا ميرا وانا مليش نفس اضحك
> اه انا فعلا عندى مشكلة وعاوزة احكيها
> بس للاسف لو حكتها الاتنين الدكاترة هيروحوا العباسية عدل بسببى
> وانا مرضاش اضرهم
> ...


*عشان خاطر عيونك يا رورو اقدم استقالتى من الدكتوراة علطول
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههه تصدقى ضحكتينى يا ميرا وانا مليش نفس اضحك *
> *اه انا فعلا عندى مشكلة وعاوزة احكيها *
> *بس للاسف لو حكتها الاتنين الدكاترة هيروحوا العباسية عدل بسببى *
> *وانا مرضاش اضرهم *
> ...


 ههههههههه في دكتورة تانية احتياطي
محسوبتك نحمدو :smile01
قصدي محسوبتك ميرا معلش بقى نسيت اسمي 
يلا احكي انا صاحية اهو و سامعاكي بجد
و لو مكسوفة احكي ع الخاص


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> لا غلط
> اقولك ليه بقى
> لان المجنون دة هو اللي بيتصرف تصرفات هو مش داركها
> يعني يعمل حاجة و هو مش عارف عملها ليه و لا ازاي
> ...


*عندك حق واسيب رورو تحكى مشكلتها *


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

ماردتش ع الكلام اللي كتبتهولك ليه يا سمير
ما اقتنعتش بردو ؟
اهي المشاركة  #*179*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:




لا فيه  هنا اسامة منير 
ينفع 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا خســــــارة 

ترانى اتــــــأثرت

اتأثــــــرت ترانى 

ايش هادا 
 نفس المعنى *​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *عندك واسيب رورو تحكى مشكلتها *


 طب ما انت فنان اهو و بتكتب شعر و تصمم صور جامدة اهي
فين الجنان بقى
يا سمير انت كويس و زي الفل
و احنا كلنا اخواتك و اصحابك و بنحبك جدا
يعني انت مش لوحدك يا بطل
فين الابتسامة بقى
هتنام و انت مكشر ؟


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ماردتش ع الكلام اللي كتبتهولك ليه يا سمير
> ما اقتنعتش بردو ؟
> اهي المشاركة  #*179*


منا رديت اهو فى المشاركة 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3514720&postcount=186
بس نخلى رورو تحكى فرصتها ومش مهم انا


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> ههههههههه في دكتورة تانية احتياطي
> محسوبتك نحمدو :smile01
> قصدي محسوبتك ميرا معلش بقى نسيت اسمي
> يلا احكي انا صاحية اهو و سامعاكي بجد
> و لو مكسوفة احكي ع الخاص


*طب بصى يا حجة نحمدو 
صلى على النبى كدا فى قلبك 
انا يوم ما يبقى عندى مشكلة هتصل بيكم فى تليفون البرنامج 
واقولها بصوتى علشان كدا مينفعش لازم يبقى فى تفاعل 
الا انتوا مش عاملين تليفون للبرنامج يوووه قصدى للموضوع 
يا خسارة للاسف انا مش بقول مشاكلى غير فى الفون بس 
االا انتى دكتورة نفسوية بردك 
اتارى المنتدى مليان دكاترة نفسوين وانا معرفش يا جدعان مش كنتوا تقولوا 
اخص عليكم بجد زعلانة اعرف كدا بالصدفة *



Samir poet قال:


> *عندك واسيب رورو تحكى مشكلتها *


*بص يا اخ سمير 
رورو معندهاش مشاكل ويوم ما يبقى عندها 
انا باخدها من قصرها واروح على العباسية عدل 
مش عاوزة اضيع وقتكم الغالى الثمين فى ناس كتير محتاجالكم غيرى 
ربنا يقدركم على حل المشاكل العاتشفية *


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> طب ما انت فنان اهو و بتكتب شعر و تصمم صور جامدة اهي
> فين الجنان بقى
> يا سمير انت كويس و زي الفل
> و احنا كلنا اخواتك و اصحابك و بنحبك جدا
> ...


*بصراحة لوعلى الابتسامة احب اقول اللى نفسية وهو دا*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> منا رديت اهو فى المشاركة
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3514720&postcount=186
> بس نخلى رورو تحكى فرصتها ومش مهم انا


 انتوا الاتنين مهمين
و كمان هنسمع مشكلة جوجو
يلا يا سمير افرح بقى انت زي البمب
و ما تقولش على نفسك كدة تاني
لانها فكرة غلط غلط غلط
انت عاقل و سيد العاقلين كمان


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*الا هو صاحب البرنامج فين يا جماعة 
يوه صاحب الموضوع مش عارفة كلمة برنامج دى معلقة معايا ليه *
​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب بصى يا حجة نحمدو *
> *صلى على النبى كدا فى قلبك *
> *انا يوم ما يبقى عندى مشكلة هتصل بيكم فى تليفون البرنامج *
> *واقولها بصوتى علشان كدا مينفعش لازم يبقى فى تفاعل *
> ...


 خدي الخط الساخن بتشاع البرنامج
بس دي تبقى دعاية بس يلا
اكتبي عندك
199999
لا انا مش دكتورة انا بس مش لاقية شغل فبشغل نفسي بأي حاجة
عواطلية بقى تقولي ايه 
بس دي مش مشاكل عاتشفية يا ابلتي 
دي مشاكل من كل الانواع


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *بصراحة لوعلى الابتسامة احب اقول اللى نفسية وهو دا*


 ههههههههههه
طب ما انت شاعر و رومانسي و دكتور نفساني و كوميديان
ناقصك ايه بقى فهمني
و فين الجنان دة بس
دة انا اللي هتجنن و ربنا


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:



الا هو صاحب البرنامج فين يا جماعة 
يوه صاحب الموضوع مش عارفة كلمة برنامج دى معلقة معايا ليه 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


راح ياخد تعسيله وجاى  :thnk0001: :thnk0001: 

مع انه موجود 

صدقت ياعمرو 

حاضر ومش حاضر :mus25: :mus25: :mus25: 

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 7 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 3)
‏بوب كمبيوتر, ‏انت شبعي+, ‏نجم المنتدى*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> خدي الخط الساخن بتشاع البرنامج
> بس دي تبقى دعاية بس يلا
> اكتبي عندك
> 199999
> ...


ا*يه ده وخط ساخن كمان لا ده كتير علينا بجد 
مش عارفة اشكركم ازاى يا جماعة 
ايه هو اليومين دول اللى مش لاقى شغل بيشتغل دكتور 
اصلى نفسى ابقى محامية طمنتينى يابت الله يكرمك 
بجد من كل الانواع 
طب بقولك ايه 
عندى مشكلة كدا فى المكنسة الكهربائية 
كل ام اجى اشغلها تعمل صوت اه وربنا *


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *راح ياخد تعسيله وجاى :thnk0001: :thnk0001: *​
> *مع انه موجود *​
> *صدقت ياعمرو *​
> *حاضر ومش حاضر :mus25: :mus25: :mus25: *​
> ...


 هو تلاقيه راح يتعشى او حاجة بس سايب الجهاز شغال
هيدخل دلوقتي


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> راح ياخد تعسيله وجاى  :thnk0001: :thnk0001:
> 
> ...


*يابنى ماهو لازم يكون معاهم بروحه 
هو اكيد مسجلش خروج علشان يتواصل معاهم فى الحلم 
ايون اسالنى انا اشتغلت دكتورة نفسوية قبل كدا 
لازم يبقى فى تواصل مع المرضى بتوعى 
حتى وانا نايمة 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بص يا اخ سمير
> رورو معندهاش مشاكل ويوم ما يبقى عندها
> انا باخدها من قصرها واروح على العباسية عدل
> مش عاوزة اضيع وقتكم الغالى الثمين فى ناس كتير محتاجالكم غيرى
> ربنا يقدركم على حل المشاكل العاتشفية *


*بصى يا اخت رورو*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ا*يه ده وخط ساخن كمان لا ده كتير علينا بجد *
> *مش عارفة اشكركم ازاى يا جماعة *
> *ايه هو اليومين دول اللى مش لاقى شغل بيشتغل دكتور *
> *اصلى نفسى ابقى محامية طمنتينى يابت الله يكرمك *
> ...


هههههههههههههههههه
يخرب عقلك يابت دة انتي حكاية لوحدك
لا الوظيفة الخالية الوحيدة هي الدكتور لكن مفيش محاميين 
المكنسة الكهربائية بتعمل صوت ؟
يا ندامتي !!
لا دي حاجة ما يتسكتش عليها
ابقي هاتيهالي العيادة في يوم اكشف عليها
تلاقيها حامل و بتتوحم و لا حاجة
خير خير متقلقيش :smile01


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*


انت شبعي قال:




 هو تلاقيه راح يتعشى او حاجة بس سايب الجهاز شغال
هيدخل دلوقتي

أنقر للتوسيع...


تب مس كان قال 

كنا طلعنا فاصل اعلانى حتى 

كنا هانكسب قووووووووووى 

دا احنا عدينا السويكى 


ايوة الله 



رورو ايهاب قال:




يابنى ماهو لازم يكون معاهم بروحه 
هو اكيد مسجلش خروج علشان يتواصل معاهم فى الحلم 
ايون اسالنى انا اشتغلت دكتورة نفسوية قبل كدا 
لازم يبقى فى تواصل مع المرضى بتوعى 
حتى وانا نايمة 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


كدا يبقى يشتغل بضمير الصراحه 

*​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *بصى يا اخت رورو*


 مشكلة في الحب ؟
حبيبتك خاينة ؟
خانتك ازاي ؟
احكي التفاصيل عشان نقدر نحل المشكلة


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> يخرب عقلك يابت دة انتي حكاية لوحدك
> لا الوظيفة الخالية الوحيدة هي الدكتور لكن مفيش محاميين
> المكنسة الكهربائية بتعمل صوت ؟
> ...


* لا بجد زعلتينى يعنى مش هحقق حلم عمرى واشتغل محامية كسرتى بخاطرى 
بجد طب بالمرة بقى هجبلك الخلاط والثلاجة تكشفى عليهم بالمرة 
الا بقولك ايه هى المستشفى فيها اقسام كتير 
يعنى مثلا ممكن اجى اغسل السجاد وانضف الانتريه 
ولا هى قسم واحد بس *


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *تب مس كان قال *​
> *كنا طلعنا فاصل اعلانى حتى *​
> *كنا هانكسب قووووووووووى *​
> *دا احنا عدينا السويكى *​
> ...


 هو قال باي انا رايح انام
يمكن نسي يسجل خروج


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *لا بجد زعلتينى يعنى مش هحقق حلم عمرى واشتغل محامية كسرتى بخاطرى *
> *بجد طب بالمرة بقى هجبلك الخلاط والثلاجة تكشفى عليهم بالمرة *
> *الا بقولك ايه هى المستشفى فيها اقسام كتير *
> *يعنى مثلا ممكن اجى اغسل السجاد وانضف الانتريه *
> *ولا هى قسم واحد بس *


 بقولك عيادة مش مستشفى يابت سلامة النظر
انتي بتتريقي عليا ؟
لا بجد اخس عليكي اخس
مش انا الحق عليا اني هعالجك انتي و مكنستك ببلاش
دة انتي طلعتي ندلة ندالة


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> مشكلة في الحب ؟
> حبيبتك خاينة ؟
> خانتك ازاي ؟
> احكي التفاصيل عشان نقدر نحل المشكلة


*مش الاول نشوف مشكلة اختنا رورو 
هى مش مشكلة حب وبس دا كذا مشكلة 
مش مهم احكى دلوقتى خليها بعدين بس نسمع
راى اختنا رورو*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

Samir poet قال:


> *مش الاول نشوف مشكلة اختنا رورو *
> *هى مش مشكلة حب وبس دا كذا مشكلة *
> *مش مهم احكى دلوقتى خليها بعدين بس نسمع*
> *راى اختنا رورو*


 هي مش هتحكي هي مشكلتها الوحيدة في المكنسة اللي بتطلع صوت :smile01


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> تب مس كان قال
> 
> ...


*طب ما احنا فيها يابنى 
ننزل احنا بالفاصل 
يلا انزل بالتتر 
مساء الخير والجمال على عيون كل المشاهدين 
معاكم برنامج انا والنجوم وهواك لحل كل مشاكلكم 
كتير مننا بتحصل معاه مشاكل عاتشفية 
احنا بقدرة ربنا هنحلهلكم 
كل ما تحلمون به هيتحقق على ايد دكاترتنا العظام 
دكاترة نفسيين محللين للمشاكل العاتشفية خصيصا 
اتصل بينا على الخط الساخن 999999 
وهتكسب مروحة هدية 
*​


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هي مش هتحكي هي مشكلتها الوحيدة في المكنسة اللي بتطلع صوت :smile01


*عادى تيجى حد يصحلها او وتبيعها وتجيب واحدةمكانها
واحسن منها وبكدا اتحلت المشكلة* :act23:


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*


انت شبعي قال:




 هو قال باي انا رايح انام
يمكن نسي يسجل خروج

أنقر للتوسيع...


may be yes may be no *​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *طب ما احنا فيها يابنى *
> *ننزل احنا بالفاصل *
> *يلا انزل بالتتر *
> *مساء الخير والجمال على عيون كل المشاهدين *
> ...


خليها دفاية هدية بقى عشان الشتا دخل 
عالم فاضية بصحيح :smile01


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *may be yes may be no *​


 لا مفيهاش احتمالات
اصل هيكون قاعد طول الوقت دة من غير ما يشارك ليه ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> بقولك عيادة مش مستشفى يابت سلامة النظر
> انتي بتتريقي عليا ؟
> لا بجد اخس عليكي اخس
> مش انا الحق عليا اني هعالجك انتي و مكنستك ببلاش
> دة انتي طلعتي ندلة ندالة


*معلشى يا اختشى مخش بالى 
لا اتريق عليكى اخص عليكى اخص ودى تيجى بردك 
والخلاط يابت اوعى تنسيه 
اصله مشكلته انه بيحب خلاط الجيران اللى هو ابو كذا روح ده 
وياحبة عينى متعذب مبينمش خالص 
يقطع الحب وسنينه بهدلة *



Samir poet قال:


> *مش الاول نشوف مشكلة اختنا رورو
> هى مش مشكلة حب وبس دا كذا مشكلة
> مش مهم احكى دلوقتى خليها بعدين بس نسمع
> راى اختنا رورو*


*يا اخ سمير ما انا قولتلك معنديش مشاكل 
هو الخلاط والمكنسة والدكتورة ميرا هتعالجهم باذن الله *




انت شبعي قال:


> هي مش هتحكي هي مشكلتها الوحيدة في المكنسة اللي بتطلع صوت :smile01


*والخلاط ادينى بفكرك اهو مبينمش خالص *
*وصعبان عليا حاله يا حبة عينى *
*كان شبه الخلاط المفتح *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*

رورو ايهاب قال:




طب ما احنا فيها يابنى 
ننزل احنا بالفاصل 
يلا انزل بالتتر 
مساء الخير والجمال على عيون كل المشاهدين 
معاكم برنامج انا والنجوم وهواك لحل كل مشاكلكم 
كتير مننا بتحصل معاه مشاكل عاتشفية 
احنا بقدرة ربنا هنحلهلكم 
كل ما تحلمون به هيتحقق على ايد دكاترتنا العظام 
دكاترة نفسيين محللين للمشاكل العاتشفية خصيصا 
اتصل بينا على الخط الساخن 999999 
وهتكسب مروحة هدية 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ياســـــــــلام 
كدا تمـــام 

وممكن لو طالت الغيبه ننزل بممدوح فرج 

هى انتَ

هى انتِ 

عندك مشكله عاطفيه ومش عارفالها حل 

بتحبى حد من طرف مقطوع من نخله 

عاوز حبيبتك تحبك من غير  ماتحبها 

الحل الأكـــيد 

عندناااااااااااااااااااااااا وبسسسسسسسسس 

انا والنجوم وهواك 

وسمعنى سلام ماتسبنيش محتاجلك ​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> خليها دفاية هدية بقى عشان الشتا دخل
> عالم فاضية بصحيح :smile01


*ولا ما قصرتى نخليها دفاية 
الا مين العالم الفاضية دى صحيح *


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *معلشى يا اختشى مخش بالى *
> *لا اتريق عليكى اخص عليكى اخص ودى تيجى بردك *
> *والخلاط يابت اوعى تنسيه *
> *اصله مشكلته انه بيحب خلاط الجيران اللى هو ابو كذا روح ده *
> ...


 هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش قادرة بجد 
اسلوبك يموت من الضحك
حد ياخد البت دي من هنا 
بيحب خلاط الجيران يا حبة عيني
طب ما تجوزيهوله بقى و ما تكسريش بخاطره
يابخت من وفق راسين في الحلال
على فكرة انا بشتغل مأذونة بعد الظهر و دة الكارت بتاعي


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> ياســـــــــلام
> كدا تمـــام
> ...


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

الا قيش عندك اغنية 

حب جامد بتاعة جنات *​


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*


انت شبعي قال:




 لا مفيهاش احتمالات
اصل هيكون قاعد طول الوقت دة من غير ما يشارك ليه ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


مش يمكن ان بعض الظن اثم :thnk0001: :thnk0001: *​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ولا ما قصرتى نخليها دفاية *
> *الا مين العالم الفاضية دى صحيح *


 المكنسة اللي بتطلع صوت و الخلاط اللي بيحب خلاط الجيران
عالم فاضية :act19:


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مش قادرة بجد
> اسلوبك يموت من الضحك
> حد ياخد البت دي من هنا
> ...


*جواز ايه يابت ماهو مش قادر يعترفلها انه بيحبها 
وبعدين وهو بيعمل الاوطة بتاعة الجيران بيفضل يبص عليه
من تحت لتحت من غير ما يتكلم 
حلووووووووا بقى يا دكاترة 
*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

الا قيش عندك اغنية 

حب جامد بتاعة جنات ​

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا جنات نزلت احدث منها 

اسمعى الجديد بقى 

 ‎‎‎‎يا قلبي يا كتاكت ياما شايل وساكت‎, ‎‎ياريت اللى اتكسر جوايا مج او كوبايه.

:smile01   :smile01  *​


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *معلشى يا اختشى مخش بالى
> لا اتريق عليكى اخص عليكى اخص ودى تيجى بردك
> والخلاط يابت اوعى تنسيه
> اصله مشكلته انه بيحب خلاط الجيران اللى هو ابو كذا روح ده
> ...


*شكرا يا اخت :smile01*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *مش يمكن ان بعض الظن اثم :thnk0001: :thnk0001: *​


 هتشيلني ذنوب ليه ع الصبح بس


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2013)

بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> *
> 
> لا جنات نزلت احدث منها
> 
> ...


* لا بجد مش ممكن اغنية جامدة اخر حاجة *
*طب انا سمعت انها هتنزل عن الصينى الالبوم الجاى 
ابقى قولى علشان اتابع 
*​


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *جواز ايه يابت ماهو مش قادر يعترفلها انه بيحبها *
> *وبعدين وهو بيعمل الاوطة بتاعة الجيران بيفضل يبص عليه*
> *من تحت لتحت من غير ما يتكلم *
> *حلووووووووا بقى يا دكاترة *


 يقول لباباه الباشا الخلاط الكبير يروح يخبهاله من باباها الباشا الخلاط الكبير بردو
و يعيشوا في تبات و نبات و يخلفوا صبيان و بنات
اللي بعده


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 سبتمبر 2013)

*


رورو ايهاب قال:




 لا بجد مش ممكن اغنية جامدة اخر حاجة 
طب انا سمعت انها هتنزل عن الصينى الالبوم الجاى 
ابقى قولى علشان اتابع 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا سمعت كدا برضوا وهايقولوا 

هايبقى البوم جامد آخر فيصل 

:bud: :bud: :bud: *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 سبتمبر 2013)

انت شبعي قال:


> يقول لباباه الباشا الخلاط الكبير يروح يخبهاله من باباها الباشا الخلاط الكبير بردو
> و يعيشوا في تبات و نبات و يخلفوا صبيان و بنات
> اللي بعده


*على فكرة بقى انتى دكتورة فاشلة 
انا مش جاية العيادة دة تانى 
ده انتوا دكاترة عاوزة دكاترة وسعولى اخرج من هنا بسرعة :t23:
*


----------



## انت شبعي (27 سبتمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *على فكرة بقى انتى دكتورة فاشلة *
> *انا مش جاية العيادة دة تانى *
> *ده انتوا دكاترة عاوزة دكاترة وسعولى اخرج من هنا بسرعة :t23:*


 ليه بس كدة يا فندم
هو العلاج ما جابش نتيجة و لا ايه ؟
و بعدين انتي بتشككي في قدراتي الطبية
روحي و انتي طالق بالتلاتة يا رورو
و خدي الباب في ايدك :smile01


----------



## Samir poet (27 سبتمبر 2013)




----------

